# OIS/Officer Down Stockton, CA (Bodycam)



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Calif. PD releases video of deadly shooting of Officer Jimmy Inn


Officer Jimmy Inn was shot in May at close range while responding to a domestic violence incident




www.police1.com







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=342479423946903



Officer 2 needs a new job. You watch your partner get murdered, you watch the suspect attempt to strangle a child, and you shout warnings and say "I don't want to kill you"? He has both hands on the child, close that distance, screw your pistol INTO his ear, and shoot until his head comes apart. At least he put him down at the end.


----------



## patrol22 (Oct 31, 2015)

That’s what happens when all your training focuses on deescalation and pleasantries


----------

